# Studio Practice



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

This is my 2nd attempt at studio lighting. Its a two light setup with a key light and hair light. Let me know what you think. Thanks! Shot with 5dm2 24-70 or 70-200
1








2








3








4








5


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure. The lights look like they get the job done. I like the B&W shot. I am a big fan of B&W. Can you dim the lights? I guess I am a big fan of mood lighting too. Sorry I couldn't be more help. I like the shots better when her head is turned away from the lights. My eyes keep going to the reflection in the sunglasses.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

You captured the curves of her nose, lips & attitude perfectly in the black and white photo. With no color here karizma does not show through as well or maybe she was just not as happy in that photo. I agree the reflection in the lenses takes away from those photos.


----------



## RWMcRae (Apr 24, 2014)

Good job for your second time! When lighting it's important to keep in mind what it's going to do to the skin of the person you're photographing. Pale and/or oily skin tends to wash out really bad. Dark skin tends to get hot spots. You counteract pale or oily skin with a foundation or by diffusing the light. You counteract hot spots on dark skin by using indirect or diffused light. I see from her glasses that you're using an umbrella, which is good to learn with. But a hotbox can do you a lot of favors in seeing how the person's skin is going to look.

Good luck!


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

The shots you captured are really mind blowing its really worth to watch your images.


----------

